# Heeler-Cattledog needs a new home



## AllenK (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey Texans I was hoping someone up north might know someone who likes or love's Heelers. I had one recently ask me to take her off the street so I put her skinny bud up in the back of my Wrangler and took her home. This was Ester Friday this year. We have tracked down the prior person who "Rescued" her on 1-16-18(know her first name but not the forwarding address or else....). Anyhow she had litter of pups on the 17th 8 in all but we have no clue whatever happened there. I'm just north of the border(but really south) and see neglected animals on a daily basis.

*We have an urgent need to rehome her to a responsible party,* but a word of caution she killed my little free ranging flock(replacements are now 11 weeks and I want them outta jail). She isn't trouble at all but still has a strong play instinct. Current on all vaccinations and has her documents to prove it. Was HW pos but has been treated, we have neither neither spayed or micro chipped her at this point(waste of money if you might euthanize an animal). We are willing to drive 3-4 hours across Texas to meet you halfway if you have any interest. Texas Cattle Dog Rescue has been pointless before you suggest I try there, and she is not going to be adopted out to anywhere but San Antonio, or points north. We were supposed to take her north to Three Rivers Rest Stop for a lady from Kileen, TX. She is claimin' family emergency and can't take her tomorrow, she will call me as soon as she can....yeah phones gunna ring and if you can't take a dog and an emergency you might not have thought this through. Regardless, here's Ninja/Nene/Nina an Australian Shepherd(She is gunna be a good working dog for someone as she is eager to please).


----------

